# Trio optiwhite shrimp scape



## Aqua360 (26 Aug 2016)

Hi all,

I mentioned recently a little project I've undertaken, after becoming quite addicted to nano's. Basically I had a spare 12x8x8 inch tank that I decorated for some shrimp, skip forward a month and I now have 3 optiwhite tanks of those dimensions, that I've aimed to scape in such a way that they are 

A) simple, no plant substrate; dennerle shrimp inert gravel only, thin layer to reduce anaerobic bacteria. 

B) easy plants, non rooted, includes Anubias, mosses, and types of Java fern. 

C) different types of scape, one is manzanita and rock, one is driftwood, one is a kind of seiryu rock. 

Haven't gotten round to fully stocking them yet, but I'd like to get them running first and get the plants settled before moving forward. 

So without further ado, I've attached some pics below; hopefully they'll appeal to you as they appeal to me


----------



## Doubu (26 Aug 2016)

This is awesome, very neat and tidy. I'm sure the significant other will appreciate how clean it is haha. Love all the stones (and I think I spot Sado Akadama!!!)!


----------



## CooKieS (27 Aug 2016)

Nice, can you tell me which microsorum sp is used in the middle tank?
Thanks


----------



## Doubu (27 Aug 2016)

CooKieS said:


> Nice, can you tell me which microsorum sp is used in the middle tank?
> Thanks


I believe that is trident java fern =)


----------



## CooKieS (27 Aug 2016)

Doubu said:


> I believe that is trident java fern =)



Thanks! I'll need this one for my 60F


----------



## Ryan Thang To (27 Aug 2016)

oh nice. i see where your new weeping moss is going into lol

are you going to keep shrimps?

love the 1st and 2nd picture
keep it up

cheers
ryan


----------



## kadoxu (27 Aug 2016)

Looking good! What kind of filter do you have in the middle one?


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Aug 2016)

Ryan Thang To said:


> oh nice. i see where your new weeping moss is going into lol
> 
> are you going to keep shrimps?
> 
> ...



Yep  I have some sakura reds, black and white bees hopefully in the other, maybe some crystal reds in the middle


----------



## Aqua360 (27 Aug 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Looking good! What kind of filter do you have in the middle one?



Just a 200lph pump, cause my other cheap HOB hasn't arrived from China haha


----------



## kadoxu (27 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> Just a 200lph pump, cause my other cheap HOB hasn't arrived from China haha


Ahahah. I thought it was a pump, but I had to ask... lol 

Those lights seem small enough for my tank. How wide is the clip, around 3 inches?


----------



## Eduard18 (27 Aug 2016)

Looking good ; I've always liked this kind of setup, 3 nanos displayed together 

Envoyé de mon SM-G935F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Manisha (27 Aug 2016)

Very nice variety ☺


----------



## SinkorSwim (28 Aug 2016)

Nice Colin, you've managed to indulge in your past time and added to the interior decor at the same time. Looking great.


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Aug 2016)

kadoxu said:


> Ahahah. I thought it was a pump, but I had to ask... lol
> 
> Those lights seem small enough for my tank. How wide is the clip, around 3 inches?



I think 2.5, can't find the ruler to give an accurate measurement, but 90% on 2.5


----------



## kadoxu (28 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> I think 2.5, can't find the ruler to give an accurate measurement, but 90% on 2.5


I measured them in the pic, considering the aquarium width, and it should be around that, I already found them on ebay!


----------



## Aqua360 (28 Aug 2016)

kadoxu said:


> I measured them in the pic, considering the aquarium width, and it should be around that, I already found them on ebay!



You don't waste time! They are very good imo, they are touch activated, no switch; and have 3 or 4 different settings


----------



## ltsai (29 Aug 2016)

What brand is the light? 

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## kadoxu (29 Aug 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> You don't waste time! They are very good imo, they are touch activated, no switch; and have 3 or 4 different settings


I found them with 15 and 21 LEDs, yours are 15, right?



ltsai said:


> What brand is the light?


It's a generic brand, you can find them on ebay if you search for 'aquarium LED clip on' if you zoom in on the pics @Aqua360 posted you can see a JBA logo on the clip, just look for it.
Here are the ones I found (I'm not sure if I can link ebay here, so I'll leave item numbers):

15 LEDs - item 291779474570
21 LEDs - item 172203942295


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Sep 2016)

kadoxu said:


> I found them with 15 and 21 LEDs, yours are 15, right?
> 
> 
> It's a generic brand, you can find them on ebay if you search for 'aquarium LED clip on' if you zoom in on the pics @Aqua360 posted you can see a JBA logo on the clip, just look for it.
> ...



actually not sure which lights mine are  i think 15 led's, would need to check once back home


----------



## kadoxu (8 Sep 2016)

Aqua360 said:


> actually not sure which lights mine are  i think 15 led's, would need to check once back home


No problem... I already ordered the 21 LED version a couple of days ago!


----------



## woodster (8 Sep 2016)

Now I like those,really nice, they are inspiring me to create one for my pc desk, can you post pics when you have the shrimp in, cheers Mark.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Sep 2016)

woodster said:


> Now I like those,really nice, they are inspiring me to create one for my pc desk, can you post pics when you have the shrimp in, cheers Mark.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2016)

Cool. Can you tell me the model of your HOB filter? I wanna something similar for my desk, upgrade from 5l shrimp cube which I feel too small for my livestock.


----------



## woodster (8 Sep 2016)

Looking good, thanks for the pic, cheers Mark.


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Sep 2016)

Alexander Belchenko said:


> Cool. Can you tell me the model of your HOB filter? I wanna something similar for my desk, upgrade from 5l shrimp cube which I feel too small for my livestock.



I got it on eBay for £3 or so, I'll try to find a link; but type in aquarium filter hang on back 120 lph etc and it should come up


----------



## Aqua360 (8 Sep 2016)

However I recommend the aquael mini hob, high quality and good flow, as well as being very small


----------

